# sore and tragic :(



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

My Pud pulled or tweaked something in her shoulder while playing frisbee at the lake and now she's sore and tragic. She looks better after walking a bit but when first getting up after resting she winces and makes a big show of needing Mama to make it better (see pic)

The exact same thing happened a year ago. Maybe she's getting old?

Mama is very distressed when her Pudden is tragic


----------



## woodjack (May 13, 2010)

ooohh thats to bad, I hope and pray that Pudden is doing better tommorrow. I think I saw your video of Pudden pulling you in your skiis that was great! Need to try that with Jack and Ramsay next winter! I hope she gets well, she is such a beautiful creature. 

Jack and Ramsay send their best for Pudden!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, the poor Pudden! Give her lots of extra love from me, too.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Feel better Pudden...and I don't think you look old!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Give Pudden a big kiss and hug from Sierra and me.
Karen


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Poor sweet little Pudden! Big hugs and kisses from Molly and me!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been hoping for a post by you and Pudden. I wish it could be funny instead of sad. Get better soon Pudden. You know how Mama worries.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope Pudden feels better with a little rest!! Hugs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Feel better Pudden!!!!! (Good job at pulling on Mom's heart strings. I bet you can get anything you want with those looks!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pudden*

Has Pudden seen the vet?
She might have pulled a muscle in her shoulder.
My Tonka, 9 mos. old did that a few weeks ago and he limped for about 4 days. The vet said to give him half of a Prevacox, which we have for Smooch, and the next day he was fine.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

aww sorry to read your girl isn't doing too well. She does have those sad eyes and definitely can pull on the heart strings.
hope her shoulder feels better soon...I hate when they're injured.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

A little rest and TLC and she should be fine. Get better Pudden!


----------



## Harley&Em (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww poorly puppy hope Pudden recovers soon


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree with janine - the Pudden doesn't look OLD!!! Get better Pudden - you've got quite a fan club out there pulling for ya.

Pete


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Poor Pudden, hope she gets better quickly. (Quinn & Reeva send her some get well kisses, and say to make sure she gets extra tlc)


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope Pudden feels better quick.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, Ranger wishes her a speedy recovery! (I love the photo by the way - Ranger does that too when he's feeling sorry for himself. Plants his head on my leg/knee then sloooowly slides back into a down while still resting his head/muzzle).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I sure hope that it is something that a lot of TLC and extra treats will cure. It is always hard when your pups are not feeling up to snuff.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Poor Pudden, feel better soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama and Pawley send kisses to Pudden hoping she feels better soon. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to you Pudden - I so admire you!!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

aaw shucks, thanks all of you...

the Pudden is much better today - in fact, she went swimming in the lake with friends Jethro, Rex and Mojo, and fetched her frisbee a bit, although Mama vetoed all the really wild play.

So it appears that it was Mama who did most of the suffering. I mean, how bad could it have been, really, if it's all better today?? It appears the Pudden is quite the drama queen. Mama will make a mental note and not worry so much next time...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson sends Pudden lots of hugs and kisses in hopes of her feeling better soon!

Happy to hear that she's a bit better today  Swimming is probably great exercise for her as it wont put too much pressure on her shoulder. Good idea to ixnay the hard play!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to hear the Pudden is feeling better today, Kisses & Hugs from Dylan, Frankie & Erica.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So glad Pudden is feeling better today. It is hard for a mom not to worry though!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad Pudden is better and I think she has learned that a bit of being a "drama queen" can go along way in getting special attention from mama. Just glad she is OK


----------

